# Wildlife



## Renair (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey guys, for those interested, I have added a good few photos onto my site in the wildlife section using my new lens 70-200mm F2.8

Check them out here, comments welcome.

www.photographdublin.com

Also if you want to join the mailing list, just use the contact page.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

good job.


----------



## neogfx (Dec 16, 2006)

Freakin' hilarious!

"
*Sunday, December 10, 2006*

*Just ask Rush Limbaugh. *


Guy: Feminists. Aren't they just really violent lesbians?

-- overheard by Sophie"


----------



## Renair (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys....


----------

